#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Cha Am/Hua Hin digs with off road parking

## david44

Hi  considering a few days by the sea ,park up and walk or taxi ,have stayed in both before by ai.Any recommendations simple twin rooms,distance to beach irrelevant,most time will be in air con bars restaurants and cruising.If can be booked online by phone.Nowhere over a bar thank you.Cannot bear to hear others enjoying themselves once Ive crashed.I realised I am rurning into my dad ! Thanks

----------


## Humbert

In July I stayed at the Bannpanti Resort in Cha-am. You can find it on Agoda. It was really a fantastic place.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Bann Pantai Resort

----------

